# Казахстанский педагогический раздел > Методический кабинет >  Наглядный материал

## irina11

http://*********ru/1433317.gif этокартинки муз инструментов

----------


## irina11

ссылка на изображение, размер: 16.7 кбайт, 491 x 412 точек пробую еще раз

----------


## Alena Aleksa

На соседнем форуме выставили наглядный материал "Казахские народные инструменты". Повторяю ссылку

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18698491

Может пригодится в качестве дидактического материала.

И вот ещё ссылка на наглядный материал "Костюмы разных народов" (костюмы Стран СССР)

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18698335

----------


## ВИОЛA

Девочки! Может кому нужно для оформления Восьмерка в казахском стиле.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

Да, и вот такой орнамент цветов.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

Юрты  

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

Байтерек

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

Люди играют на домбре

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

Яркие картинки детей в казахских костюмах Архив

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

lenik (09.11.2018), вуерхуша оля (16.02.2019)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Еще немного картинок 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## calina

ВИОЛA  спасибо за наглядность, а у вас случайно нет картинок по Наурыз коже ( 7 составляющих продуктов). Буду  очень признательна.

----------


## Захарова Ольга

сегодня были на методическом смотрели Наурыз игра была про Наурыз коже   вырезанный из фанеры или крагиса "казан"  на подставке а на нём 7 кармашков прозрачных  , напротив картинки на столе с ингредиентами и не только . нужно выбрать нужное и вставить картинки в кармашки. Очень здорово прошло.

----------


## calina

> сегодня были на методическом смотрели Наурыз игра была про Наурыз коже вырезанный из фанеры или крагиса "казан" на подставке а на нём 7 кармашков прозрачных , напротив картинки на столе с ингредиентами и не только . нужно выбрать нужное и вставить картинки в кармашки. Очень здорово прошло.



Вот я их и ищу. Девочки, у кого в закромах есть? поделитесь, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Захарова Ольга

http://files.mail.ru/234EDBC125B84919914AE7D911D6B05E    вот первые три поделилась Елена  а 4-я сама что нашла в инете

----------


## ВИОЛA

> ВИОЛA  спасибо за наглядность, а у вас случайно нет картинок по Наурыз коже ( 7 составляющих продуктов). Буду  очень признательна.


Я в прошлом году брала картинки готовые  у казаховеда. Есть такие по разным темам у них. Завтра возьму отсканирую попробую. А пока нашла вот что.  Русские буквы можно заклеить и написать казахские.

[IMG]http://*********org/2961395m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2962419m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3013618m.png[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛA

Вот кое что отсканировала. (остальные рисованные были- не стоит их брать)
[IMG]http://*********org/2982749m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2987869m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2981725m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2972509m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2961245m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Залина Мусина

http://yadi.sk/d/Oi1_rfvH42oNq    картинки с муз.инструментами.

----------

lenik (09.11.2018), oksi7771 (22.02.2019)

----------


## Залина Мусина

а вот еще картинки с животными, может кому пригодятся   http://yadi.sk/d/PdXClGya42pXE

----------


## Елена Апполонова

Девочки как загружать наглядности?
Я не умею - а всего очень много

----------


## Елена Апполонова

Оля подскажите как загружать музыку и картинки - я уже кое что из того что у меня сгорело восстановила, а загрузить не могу

----------


## Анечка1986

Вам  нужно зайти на сервер хранения картинок. Например на  *********ru.
 Посмотрите видео http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjzqO7BNLAw

----------


## ВИОЛA

[IMG]http://*********org/3538410m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3529194m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3527146m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3528170m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛA

[IMG]http://*********org/3509738m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3512810m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3511786m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3501546m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛA

[IMG]http://*********org/3505642m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3503594m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛA

[IMG]http://*********org/3491306.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## margolov

Шаблоны данной подборки казахских орнаментов, состоят из двух сегментов, находящихся в зеркальном отображении. Документ в Ворде. В работе пригодится.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

Девочки у кого нет дидактических игр по Предшколе. Вот купила и отсканировала.
Методичка и раздаточный материал.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Marusay (01.07.2016), oksi7771 (17.07.2018)

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Marusay (15.12.2019), oksi7771 (17.07.2018)

----------


## Aurora

Девочки, загляните в гости к нам, воспитателям. Я ТАКИЕ суперские картинки нашла!!! Можно украсить центральную стену к Новому году.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4779224

Хайд поставила высокий -100. Так что "проходящие мимо" могут не утруждать себя))))

----------


## Arcaha

> Девочки у кого нет дидактических игр по Предшколе. Вот купила и отсканировала.
> Методичка и раздаточный материал.
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


РАХМЕТ БОЛЬШОЙ!!!!!!!!!!! :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 34:

----------


## tatjana_73_14

сейчас требуют наглядности в формате А3, я решила этот вопрос просто, делим картинку на 2 части, распечатываем на обычном принтере, затем скотчем соединяем, просто и дешево!
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Gz4Q/hJCh7YXBx 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/N5si/DKNw4jfZa

----------

айнур (05.11.2016)

----------


## tatjana_73_14

дидактические игры по программе біз мектепке барамыз https://cloud.mail.ru/public/uWzf/UEZ6DJapd
дидактические карточки четвертый лишний https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Awy1/hXgHWzdX5

----------

Tauran (15.02.2016)

----------


## tatjana_73_14

девченки, у кого есть наглядности по казахским произведениям?

дети очень любят смотреть мультфильм ақсақ құлан https://youtu.be/Ug611_RT8uI

----------

айнур (05.11.2016)

----------


## айнур

девочки а у нас требуют раздаточный материал, а кроме атрибутов ничего у меня нет. может кто подскажет, буду очень признательна!

спасибо! а как ее можно хранить. как всегда даже негде хранить такие наглядности. один шкаф, а какие еще есть у вас композиторы?

----------

